# Latest additions to the Poisonous Addiction Collection



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, once we started getting some paychecks we started hitting ebay kind of hard...and there has been some wonderful finds as of late (actually for over a year now).  Anyway, here is a group shot of all the bottles we just picked up in the last month.  We have others in the works right now, some great and exciting ones.  If this keeps up, we wont have any money for Columbia show.  Sorry for the large picture...







 On the left is a very rare KR-7 with beveled edges.  The standard KR-7 is scarce and is worth about $75 on a good day.  This I have never seen for sale before, just a picture in a book, so I did not know what it was worth and the book didn't say either.  Paid a great amount for this, but I'm glad we won!

 Next is a KE-3 Jacob Hulle.  It's English but it's one we have been wanting for quite some time.

 Next is a very rare 4 1/4" KR-14.  We have a smaller one I bought the wife for Christmas 2 years ago, THIS is my GIFT on my birthday.  She got it for a song.  The seller had at least 4 of these of the same size.  I still have no idea how he came upon so many rare bottles all at once.  Musta found a box somewhere. Someone must have told him what they are worth cuz the latest one listed is at $950.  So 2 others got theirs for a song as well.

 Next, a nice companion to our 3 1/4" amber Owl Drug Bottle.  This 4 1/2" comes with label and original cork (and it shows it's age).  This was my wife's early V-day present.  She will get more tomorrow. []

 Next, this tiny little thing is the smallest KD-1.  Has a circular crack on the left edge.  But the wife had to have it...just so cute.  Has been on ebay for months as it was listed too high for this bottle in this condition (the seller was told it was worth more than it was)

 Lastly, is a little slick we got as a gamble.  It had almost the same size as a very rare KS-60.  Alas, it wasn't.  Poison was only on the label and not down the side of the bottle.  But for .99 we thought it was worth the chance.  Label is crispy and is being held on by one panel only.  Very fragile, but it's cute.

 Thanks for looking.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, the last of the ebay wins have finally arrived today.  Will be the last for a while.  So here goes...






 Here we have a few bottles we have been wanting for some time.  A KU-16 Eaton Star, 3 1/2 inches.  Next is a scarce clear example of the KV-1.  And the last one is an ABM version of the KO-45.   I have only ever seen BIM versions of this so it was odd to find this.  We got it as it was so clean and nice color to it where our others are dirty and have some weak color in spots. 

 Next is one we have never seen before.  Still waiting on an ID for this one.






 Says "Dandrine / not to be taken"  Don't know if this is English or Canadian.  Could be American as there are a few American bottles with NTBT on them.  Anyway, the wife had to have to, so we got it.

 Thanks for looking.  Probably wont post new bottles any time soon.  We gotta concentrate on the bills now.

 Tootles!


----------



## peejrey (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice selection Poison US![]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2011)

> Says "Dandrine / not to be taken"Â  Don't know if this is English or Canadian.Â  Could be American as there are a few American bottles with NTBT on them.Â  Anyway, the wife had to have to, so we got it.


 
 Hey Stephen,

 Man what a load of new goodies. I do like that Dandrine. I believe it's a hair product, I'm guessing British from all the Australian auction results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Rectangular, 5 5/8", square top, no panels, BIM, cobalt blue, front (in script): "GERARD'S - DANDRINE" From.

 There's a small ad in this Australian newspaper for

 "DANDRINE--Mothers whose children's
 heads are troubled with Nits should
 trya 1/ bottle of Dandrine; it soon eradi-
 cates the pest, and keeps the hair free
 from Dandruff. Ask your chemist for
 Dandrine, it is quick and sure in its re-
 sults" From The Brisbane Courier, Wednesday 28 April 1915.

 Looks like column 4, near the bottom.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 23, 2011)

Great additions ,wow ! Thanks for posting them ![]


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 24, 2011)

Have to agree very nice bottles ,Funny I very rarely dig a poison . Very glad your able to get back at scarffing a few up.
   bill


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

Jerry informed me that the Dandrine is an English treatment for head lice.  This particular example aslo came in green.
 Thanks everyone.  It's good to add to the collection for a change.  But the surge will have to end for a bit while we take care of business.  We have a lot of recovery to do.


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 26, 2011)

Soooo....Poison US, we finally meet - You're my nemesis on eBay! That's a real nice clear example of the KV-1 - MY example! I was bidding on that same one but SOMEBODY [8|] outbid me. []

 LOL. Glad someone from here grabbed it. Great collection there.

 cheers,

 Brian


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

Actually, my wife won that...  []


----------

